# Free to a good home for someone who is trying



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2011)

Conception, Pregnancy and Birth: The Childbirth Bible for Today's Parents  by Miriam Stoppard (Hardcover - 2 Jun 2008)

I have the above book - brand new from when I was trying for a baby and I found it at the back of a cupboard at the weekend. I don't need it anymore as sadly me and conception will never go hand in hand, but if anyone would like it please let me know and it's yours xxx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 20, 2011)

Ooh, that sounds interesting Di, I am trying, have been for 2 months(no joy yet but think I missed my fertile days last month) and been on Folic Acid for 4months and all clear from dsn to go ahead...If no-one else has come forward, I'd like to have a read and I'm more than happy to pay you for the postage and something towards the book...I can PM my address if you still have it?

...and as long as the birth section isn't too scary!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 20, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Ooh, that sounds interesting Di, I am trying, have been for 2 months(no joy yet but think I missed my fertile days last month) and been on Folic Acid for 4months and all clear from dsn to go ahead...If no-one else has come forward, I'd like to have a read and I'm more than happy to pay you for the postage and something towards the book...I can PM my address if you still have it?
> 
> ...and as long as the birth section isn't too scary!!!



Hi susie, I've replied to your pm. Will be glad to send to you. It's a great book and hope you have success soon ttc. 

Di xxx


----------

